# Offshore rig question



## NewtoBlue (Apr 11, 2008)

When people talk about the 252's, which rigs are they talking about?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The 252's are in the Main Passfield a little north of the Steps, I am pretty sure...they are on the Hilton's Chart


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't find the 252's on the hilton's I have in my hand at the moment but I do have the #'s to the 255A which is just a couple of miles east of the 252's. You can easily see them from the 255. Both sets of rigs offer great fishing.

MP-255A: 29 19.221

87 48.752


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

252A-B is N29 21.653 W87 53.150


----------

